# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kisha Serbe dhe urrejtja ne Ballkan

## Hyllien

*Kisha serbe dhe urrejtja në Ballkan*

Enver Robelli

Luftërat e përgjakshme të viteve 90 në truallin e ish-Jugosllavisë treguan se nën pelerinën e zezë të popave serbë rrahin zemra të ashpra dhe të tmerrshme. Kështu shkruan Milorad Tomaniq, publicist nga Beogradi, në fillim në librin e tij Kisha serbe në luftë dhe luftërat brenda saj. Në 251 faqe autori analizon rolin e kishës si institucion dhe të dinjitarëve të saj.
Kisha Ortodokse Serbe (në këtë tekst do të përdorim shkurtesën KOS) e ka parë përherë veten si institucion kombëtar, që merret jo vetëm me çështje të shpirtit, por edhe të politikës e të kombit. Pra, me punë tokësore. Vetë akti i fitimit të mëvetësisë së KOS-it është politik. Pas okupimit të Konstantinopojës më 1204 nga ana e kryqtarëve dhe venedikasve, patriarku i Kishës Ortodokse Greke u arratis në Azinë e Vogël. Në vitin 1219 atje shkoi Rashko, i biri i Mbretit Serb, dhe nga dinjitari kishtar grek fitoi pavarësinë kombëtare të KOS-it. Në këtë mënyrë, siç shkruan Joko Slijepçeviq në Historinë e Kishës Ortodokse Serbe, u pengua ndarja religjioze e serbëve në katolikë dhe ortodoksë. Rashko në historinë e kishës serbe njihet si Shenjtori Sava.
Në periudhën e sundimit osman, pas humbjes së Betejës së Kosovës (1389), Patriarkati i KOS-it në Pejë praktikisht u anulua dhe kaloi nën juridiksionin e Ohrit. Në vitin 1557 Porta e Lartë vendosi ta ringjallë sërish Patriarkatin, duke shpresuar se klerikët do të ndihmonin në mbledhjen e taksave nga raja. Në ringjalljen e Partiarkatit duket të kenë luajtur rol edhe lidhjet familjare. Kryeveziri Mehmet Sokoloviq, i cili si fëmijë ishte marrë peng nga turqit në oborrin e Sulltanit, ishte serb. Prijësi i ri i Partiarkatit u bë vëllau i tij Makarije, i cili kishte ruajtur besimin e krishterë. Kjo është, shkurtimisht, historia e fitimit të mëvetësisë së KOS-it.
Pjesët më interesante në librin e Milorad Tomaniq janë ato që demaskojnë dhe ilustrojnë anomalitë e klerikëve dhe politikanëve veçanërisht në vitet 80 dhe 90, kur nacionalizmi serb arriti kulmin. *Serbët janë popull i çmendur, kishte thënë lideri i serbëve të Kroacisë, Jovan Rashkoviqi në një bisedë me presidentin kroat Franjo Tuxhman*. Kështu populli serb kishte mundësinë të dëgjojë se çka mendon për gjendjen e tij nervore dhe shpirtërore një ekspert për këtë çështje: Rashkoviq me profesion ishte neuropsikiatër. Nga KOS-i ai ishte shpërblyer me Urdhrin e Shën Savës të Klasit I. Një intelektual tjetër i nderuar nga kisha serbe ishte i ashtuquajturi Miliqi nga Maçva, një piktor dhe patriot, i cili duke treguar budallallëqe fitoi respektin e klerikëve më të lartë të kishës. *Për shembull Miliqi nga Maçva paralajmëronte se serbët së shpejti do të jenë padronë të botës. Nëse, sipas tij, një bombë e vetme bie mbi Beograd, atëherë Vatikani, Vjena, Bonn-i dhe Zagrebi do të dridhen nga brenda me fuqinë e formulës V^3=0*. *Pastaj, vazhdonte ai me fantazinë e tij, do të shkatërroheshin Tirana, Praga, Sofia, Ankaraja, Meka, Medina, Teherani. Piktori, të cilit serbët ia shikonin buzët kur fliste, kishte paralajmëruar një katastrofë tektonike për muajin qershor të vitit 2001.* Këtë ai nuk e përjetoi. Në varrimin e tij salikimin e mbajti mitropoliti nacionalist Amfilohije. Në këtë luftë për rendin e ri serb u kyçën edhe anëtarë të Akademisë së Shkencave të Serbisë. *Akademiku Milorad Ekmeçiq në vitin 1988 shkruante: Dhuna është nëna e krijimit të shteteve nacionale, kryesisht dhunë në luftë. Çdo nacionalizëm fillon me mbledhjen e përrallave dhe këngëve epike  dhe ky është nacionalizëm elitar*. Dobrica Qosiqi, Luba Tadiqi (i ati i presidentit të tanishëm të Serbisë Boris Tadiq) dhe intelektualë të tjerë filluan të flasin për barrën e të kaluarës dhe sfidat e së ardhmes. Më 24 dhe 25 shtator 1986 gazeta Veçernje Novosti botoi Memorandumin e Akademisë, programin mbi dominimin serb të Jugosllavisë së atëhershme. Këtu e shihte shansin edhe kisha bashkë me shoqatën e shkrimtarëve të Serbisë.
Tani mungonte vetëm edhe prijësi, që do të realizonte planet e intelektualëve, klerikëve dhe shkrimtarëve, plane, të cilat, siç nënvizon Tomaniq, u përpiluan nën tymin e dendur të duhanit dhe shisheve me raki. Ai prijës u shfaq një ditë, u bë udhëheqës i Partisë Komuniste dhe shkoi në Kosovë më 27 mars 1987. Fjala është për Slobodan Milosheviqin. Disa javë më vonë shkrimtari Radoslav Zlatanoviq do të shkruajë poezinë Himn në lëndinë kushtuar Milosheviqit. Peshkopi Jovan Velimiroviq do të përdorë nocionin Serbia hyjnore, e cila na qenkësh zgjeruar e bërë shteti më i madh hyjnor. Se kisha serbe mendonte vetëm në dimensione të mëdha, tregon edhe një shembull tjetër. Pas largimit nga posti i partiarkut të sëmurë German, zgjedhja e kreut të ri të KOS-it nuk kaloi pa vështirësi. Patriarku i sotëm Pavle u zgjodh tek në rrethin e nëntë të votimeve! Tomaniq konstaton me ironi se Shpirti i Shenjtë me këtë aludim në Rrethin e Nëntë të Ferrit të Dantes sikur kishte paralajmëruar se çfarë e priste kombin serb. Në fakt shtypi kishtar që nga fundi i viteve 80 e deri vonë në vitet 90 i kishte fryrë zjarrit nacionalist  kundër shqiptarëve, kroatëve dhe boshnjakëve.
Njëkohësisht me këtë filloi edhe rehabilitimi i figurave të dyshimta kishtare. Në maj të vitit 1991 nga Amerika, në Serbi u kthyen eshtrat e peshkopit Nikolaj Velimiroviq, një kleriku që bartte dekoratë të Gjermanisë naciste dhe i cili kishte thënë me bindje të plotë se ekzistojnë ngjashmëri të mëdha mes Adolf Hitlerit dhe Shën Savës. Velimiroviq, një klerik i shkolluar në Rusi, Gjermani dhe Zvicër, ishte i një mendimi me Hitlerin edhe sa i përket qëndrimit të këtij të fundit ndaj hebrenjve.
Në këtë traditë urrejtëse vazhdoi edhe Patriarku Pavle. Serbët nuk mund të jetojnë më bashkë me kroatët dhe pjesët e Kroacisë duhet ti bashkangjiten Republikës së Serbisë - kështu i shkruante Pavle lordit Carrington, i cili në gjysmën e parë të viteve 90 ndërmjetësonte në luftën në ish-Jugosllavi. Por, gjatë vizitës Zagrebit në mars 1999, vetëm pak ditë para fillimit të luftës së NATO-s në Kosovë, Pavle vizitoi Tuxhmanin, të cilin shtypi, kisha dhe opinioni serb e kishte karakterizuar si inkarnim të së keqës, dhe u bëri thirrje serbëve që të integrohen në shtetin kroat. Meqë kishte dështuar projekti i Serbisë së Madhe, Pavle tani propagandonte paqen dhe pajtimin.
Edhe gjatë luftës në Bosnjë, Pavle nuk qëndroi indiferent. Takime me Radovan Karagjiqin, Ratko Mladiqin dhe luftëtarë të tjerë për Serbinë e Madhe ishin pjesë e programit të vizitave të Pavles. Agresionin kundër boshnjakëve kisha e minimizonte si luftë mbrojtëse të serbëve kundër përpjekjeve të boshnjakëve myslimanë për të krijuar një xhamahiri në Ballkan të sunduar prej muxhahedinëve. Më vonë, përveç boshnjakëve, kroatëve dhe shqiptarëve, të cilët në sytë e klerikëve kishtarë ishin armiq të përbetuar të serbëve, rreziku, sipas KOS-it, kërcënohej edhe nga krejt Perëndimi, veçanërisht Gjermania, Italia, Austria, Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë. Madje kisha serbe u tregua më e ashpër se vetë Milosheviqi. Kisha ia mbajti anën Radovan Karagjiqit në refuzimin e planit Vance-Owen për paqe në Bosnjë. Kisha ende vazhdonte të mbështeste idenë për krijimin e Serbisë së madhe mbi gjakun e civilëve të pafajshëm. Natyrisht klerikëve serbë nuk u mjaftonin vetëm fjalët në ndezjen e urrejtjes. Në shtator të vitit 1991 afër manastirit Komogovine në Kroaci, peshkopi i ardhshëm Filaret doli në fotografi duke mbajtur mitralozin në dorë. Fakt i njohur është se peshkopi tjetër Amfilohije, i cili është xhaxhai i bashkëshortes se kryeministrit serb Vojislav Koshtunica, në vitin 1991 manastirin e Cetinjës e kishte shndërruar në kazermë për pjesëtarët e Gardës Vullnetare të Arkanit. Edhe Arkani nuk i kishte mbetur borxh kishës: ai kishte thënë se komandant i tij suprem është patriarku Pavle. Arkan me vete bartte fotografinë e Shën Nikollës me nënshkrimin e patriarkut Pavle. Nëse e lakojmë vargun e famshëm të poetit hebraik Paul Celan se vdekja është një mjeshtër nga Gjermania, atëherë për kishën serbe mund të themi: urrejtja është një mjeshtër nga Serbia. - Libri i Milorad Tomaniqit është një minierë e pafundme me argumente, citate dhe dëshmi mbi rolin makabër të kishës serbe në konfliktet e Ballkanit. Ky libër, i botuar nga shtëpia botuese Krug në Beograd, meriton urgjentisht të përkthehet në shqip.

Marre nga Shekulli www.shekulli.com.al

----------


## Hyllien

Prit tani kur ti fusin ndonje plumb ketit mikut qe ka publikuar librin.
Behet valle me nje komb te tille miqesi apo tolerance ku e ka nacionalizmin te rrenjosur ne prifterinjte orthodhoks qe akoma mbajne karten e nacertanjes ne kishe? 

Mos valle dhe Greket jane te ngjashem me ato cfare kane bere me prifterinjte Shqiptar gjate pushtimit Osman qe i kane helmuar e vrare.

----------


## Seminarist

Cyclotomic

Se pari kjo teme, ne menyren se si eshte parashtruar ketu, mendoj, se as qe i shkon - ne mos e ofendon, pasi e ben forumin "feja edhe kombi" te ndervarur nga ceshtjet e serbise - ketij forumi, por atij, ndoshta, te problemeve nderkombetare a rajonale tek politika.

Se dyti, ky artikull ta garantoj une, megjithe problemet e Serbise, eshte nje artikull tipik, nuk po ia ve emrin psiqikes se autoresise se tij, injorant, qe mban era myk ekstrem e te paditur., edhe qe ka gabime serioze, si ne paraqitje mendimesh po ashtu edhe ne stilin gazetaresk.

Me habit se sa shpejt e te prirur jeni per te rene pre, si ngahera, ne kesi lloj propagandash....ne mos e beni me dashje! 

Dmth eshte nje artuikull mbledhjesh thashethemesh mitingjesh e pikepamjeve personale te gabuara edhe te parashtruara me keqinterpretim te qellimshem.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Cyclotomic
> 
> Se pari kjo teme, ne menyren se si eshte parashtruar ketu, mendoj, se as qe i shkon - ne mos e ofendon, pasi e ben forumin "feja edhe kombi" te ndervarur nga ceshtjet e serbise - ketij forumi, por atij, ndoshta, te problemeve nderkombetare a rajonale tek politika.
> 
> Se dyti, ky artikull ta garantoj une, megjithe problemet e Serbise, eshte nje artikull tipik, nuk po ia ve emrin psiqikes se autoresise se tij, injorant, qe mban era myk ekstrem e te paditur., edhe qe ka gabime serioze, si ne paraqitje mendimesh po ashtu edhe ne stilin gazetaresk.
> 
> Me habit se sa shpejt e te prirur jeni per te rene pre, si ngahera, ne kesi lloj propagandash....ne mos e beni me dashje! 
> 
> Dmth eshte nje artuikull mbledhjesh thashethemesh mitingjesh e pikepamjeve personale te gabuara edhe te parashtruara me keqinterpretim te qellimshem.



..dhe???, valle te pengon ty propaganda negative ndaj serboslaveve???

O shok, shiptarit nuk ka ti interesoj, se cfare VLERE ka nje artikull negativ mbvi serbien, dhe cfare te "vertetash" apo "genjeshtrash" apo "pasaktesi" gjinden ne te. Mjafton te njollos serbine, PIK!

flm

----------


## Hyllien

Artikulli ka doza nacionaliste ne fund fare qe kerkon perkthim, por ne asnje menyre gjate gjith shkrimit te tij, te cilit autori i ka marre KREJSTESISHT nga libri. Keta njerez shkruajne ne shtypin Shqiptar pasi UNMIK nuk i lejon te shprehen lirisht atje. 

Po ta vej tek Ceshtja Kombetare kjo teme nuk do perfundoj mire. Ti hallin e ke se je Orthodhoks, dhe knej Greku thote 10 % jan Grek ne Shqiperi, knej Kisha Serbe eshte responsable numer 1 per vrasjet, dhe kjo dihet me dekorimet qe i jane bere Arkanit. 
Keta qe kan bere ket gje nuk jane fetar, si pas mendimit tim e gjith feja si ne Greqi dhe Serbi eshte nje mjet shume i forte nacionalist dhe propagandistik. Pra un spo te shaj ty fene, thjesht po them gjera qe dihen, se se kjo fe perdoret nga keta njerez. Aty nuk ke as ndonje citim biblik, e as ndonje citim persa i perket ritit a praktikes orthodhokse. Ky artikull ka te bej me fene dhe nacionalizimin e tepruar qe feja i ka dhene dhe vazhdoj ti japi Serbise. 

Zoti paska shpine me sa duket andeja, shpi dhe komb.

----------


## Seminarist

Cyclotomic

a nuk e kupton dot, se po te ecim me parimologjine e Nuh Muses qe thote: 


> O shok, shiptarit nuk ka ti interesoj, se cfare VLERE ka nje artikull negativ mbvi serbien, dhe cfare te "vertetash" apo "genjeshtrash" apo "pasaktesi" gjinden ne te. Mjafton te njollos serbine, PIK!


, edhe po ashtu standartit te artikullit, qe e ka burimin pikerisht tek parimologjia e Nuh Muses, te cilin une po kritikoj, atehere nuk do bejme gje tjeter, vecse do te biem pikerisht me naivitet ne po ato faje ku akuzohen dac greket e dac serbet.

Kaq desha te them une. Se dyti, perse duhen pranuar standartizime genjeshtrash te mirefillta, thejsht per te demonizuar nje komb apo kishe?

Artikulli, ose libri, ne fakt ne menyre indirekte ironizon fantazine nacionaliste te te gjithe ballkanasve., packa se do jete shkruar me siguri nga ndonje banal atesit komunist anti ortodoks.

Pikerisht per te njetat arsye sic ironizohet patriku serb Pavle, megjithese nuk ka asnje referim dinjitoz, mund te ironizohet e gjithe klasa klerikale e kujto, si ne Shqiperi a jashte saje ne Ballkan, me te vetmin ndryshim te vogel, qe feja ne Serbi, duke qene e vetme, ka luajtur nje rol shume me unifikues ne aspektin kombetar, se sa do te mund te luante trinomi, a me shume, konkurent i feve shqiptare islam-ortodoksi-katolicizem.

A nuk eshte e mbushur literatura patriotike e nacionaliste e klerikeve me urrejtje anti-kristiane me thirrje per urrejtje kundra shkaut etj?


Nqs Shen Sava, qe ne fakt eshte modeli i nje shenjtori mesjetar (--->per me teper lexojani jeten), u quakerka Hitler, thejsht sepse keshtu mendon nje qofte edhe serb, mos valle, a nuk do te mund te thuhej krejtesisht e njejta gje per Skenderbeun, bazuar ne nje shqiptar te quajtur Abdi Baleta?


Une njoh sa e sa persona, relativisht te vleresuar ne mos kriminela, te pakten hajduta e banale, por qe veten e kane ditur per nacionalista, qe neper xhepat e tyre, pergjate jetes se tyre, e para vdekjes, kane mbajtur foto sa te Shna Nout, apo nuska fetare.


Qe kisha serbe te jete nacionaliste, dmth ne qender te identitetit nacional-spiritual te serbeve, nuk ka asgje te keqe. Ashtu sikurse nese sillen akuza per abuzime te kesaj qendersie, duhen sjelle FAKTE konkrete, te studiuara mire, para se te akuzohet nje Institucion.
Une per vete nuk kam pare ASNJE fakt te faktuar der me tash, pervec disa veprimeve normale, te perfolura nga nje perendim fuqimadh, te bazuara ne keqkuptime kohesh e nocionesh?


Edhe ne Shqiperi, nqs feja ortodokse do te kish mbijetuar si fe absolute e gjithe kombit, do te kishin ngjare dukuri te ngjashme, e ajo do te identifikohej me kombin e vlerat e tij.
A nuk themi neve se fretinit franceskane kane luftuar me pene e pushke per atdhe?
A nuk perpiqemi neve ta identifikojme fene me edhe nen kombin kur themi se feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria, gje qe do te thote qe te qenit ortodoks, katolik apo musliman, ne fakt pushojne se qeni kur ne pikepyetje vihen interesat e perkoheshme e relative te kombit, dmth i nenshtrohen atyre?


Nje gje eshte e sigurte, se Kisha serbe, si Institucion hyjnor, ne komunitet me te gjithe bashkesine ortodokse mbareboterore, nuk ka inspiruar asnje racizem apo urrejtje, te cilen deshirojne me aq zjarr tia paraqese ndokush!


Libri "Deklarata Islame" nuk u shkrua nga ortodoksa, por nga Izetbegovic-i. A e din ti se cfare eshte ai liber?

----------


## Hyllien

Ai eshte libri i nje orthodhoksi serb per kishen Orthodhokse. Zoti nuk ka nevoje per mbrojtjen e nacionalistave fetar, pasi ta dime mire qe kombin nuk e vene para fese, por hipokrizia me e madhe qendron atje ku thua se Zoti nuk ka komb. E pra Zoti na paska komb, te pakten kshu sic flet ti nuk po rreshtohesh nga Zoti, por nga insitucionet fetare nen kamuflimin se po mbron ate qe beson, qe kudo si ne Islam dhe ne Krishterim nuk kane drejtuar kurre me ndershmeri. Mjafton te shohesh rastet sec bejne prifterinjte ne perendim, dhe se cben kisha qe bekon ARKANIN, (e ke me fotografi kete gje Seminarist, ta kane sjell miqte e tu dhe te mi bashke shqiptar te nje besimi tjeter fotot), apo kisha orthodhokse greke qe asimilon Shqiptaret, apo dhe cfare shofim perdite nga terrorizmi. 


Zoti nuk ka nevoje per kryqtar si puna jote Seminarist, ka nevoje per njerez te drejte. Jetojme ne 2000 e jo ne 1100.

----------


## Seminarist

Keto qe thua me siper jane pasaktesira te pastra, mos valle te mesuara permendesh prej teje?!

Une po ta spjegoj fare QARTE se pikerisht dukurite qe akuzohen me lart jane te dita dites ne cdo komb ballkanik pa perjashtim. 

A ke pare ndonjehere fotografi Ustashe kroat qe mban me krenari koken e prere te nje prifti ortodoks ne dore? Pra pse u dashka demonizu kisha serbe, aq me shume si Institucion, aq me teper qe nuk ka ASNJE fakt (qe une te kem pare, ndryshe sillma ti)? Sepse nuk varet nga Vatikani?

Ti e ke ne Hymn kombetar e ne sa kenge te tjera, qe Zoti e ka kriju kombin shqiptar me dor te vet, e kush se prek.

Pra, qe te rri e te sqaroj une ty relaten fe-komb, do te me mare sa e sa tema. Kisha nuk eshte kundra as kombit e as nacionalizmit, persa kohe keto nuk i sherbejne doktrinave e ideologjive te qarta anti-kristiane e humane. Perkundrazi, kisha e krishterimi natyrisht qe jane frymezueset e shpirtit kombetar te cdo kombi.

Cdo komb eshte i Zotit ne vecanti e e gjithe bota ne pergjithesi, keshtu qe cdo komb ka te drejten e vet ta shohe identitetin e vet te lidhur ngushte me ekzistencen e Zotit.

Kisha serbe nuk ka beku asnje Arkan per krime, por po ashtu ajo nuk mund ta ckisheroje Arkanin thjesht sepse si pelqen dikujt qe s'eshte serb. Kjo eshte padituri. Kisha nuk mund ta diferencoje veten ndaj askujt pa patur fakte serioze per cfare po behet fjale, edhe ne kete rast, ndeshkimi eshte me teper kurim, se sa mallkim apo inkuzicion.
Mos eshte gje valle TABU qe Arkani te mbaje Ikone te Shen Nikolles ne xhep?


Ti duhet ta kuptosh me me perulesi qenien njerezore te dikujt, jashte kornizave te tua forumore. Ja psh mendo sa e sa oficere naziste strehuan manastoret katolike pas LIIB, jo sepse aprovuan veprimet e tyre, por sepse kisha nuk ka ardhur te gjykoje e denoje por te shpetoje njerezit, mekatarin me te parin, kur keta pendohen.

----------


## Seminarist

Qe te te ndihmoj po te jap nje artikull te patrikut Pavle, e me thuaj ti se cfare te keqe ka aty! Ndryshe, ben mire te mos biesh pre e rrenave.




> The Church has been preaching the following words of Jesus Christ for the last 2000 years: What good is it if a man gains the whole world and yet loses his soul. Could these worldly goods make up for his soul? This was precisely the advice which Mother Jevrosima gave to her son Marko: Don't you, my son, speak falsely to please others, but speak in keeping with God's ways. Therefore, our Orthodox faith has taught us to be and remain humans always, never brutes. There is nothing which would make us resort to retribution, as brutes do, for crimes committed against us. 
> 
> When I was in Austria a few years ago at the celebration of the 100th Anniversary of the Church of Saint Sava in Vienna, an article was published that morning in a Viennese newspaper in which the author claimed that I had come to Vienna to "deceive the world", that it was the Serbs who were to blame for (the then ongoing) war (in Bosnia-Hercegovina) and that I had called on the Serbs to fight the war against everybody else in order to preserve a greater Serbia. *So I reacted to this insinuation at a meeting where there were both Austrians and Serbs: If the cost of creating a greater Serbia required that crimes be committed, I would never accept that. Let such a Greater Serbia disappear from the face of the earth. If a small Serbia is to be created by crimes being committed, then I would not accept that either. Let this small Serbia also vanish into thin air. Even if the last Serb were to try to preserve himself by committing crimes and if I were that last Serb, I would not accept that either. Let us vanish as a nation, but let us always act as it befits humans.* 
> 
> According to the Christ's teaching there is no interest, be it either sacred, familial, national or personal, to commit crimes as retribution for crimes committed against us. When we defend ourselves, we should fight as it befits humans. For us the most important thing is to act like true Christians since Jesus Christ says: Hereby I send you like sheep among the wolves. We should indeed be true humans. In every time and in every society there will be people who would ridicule and mock you, who would take advantage of you and place obstacles in your path. Christ is not sending us forth so that wolves could tear us apart, but to show to the wolves by means of our faith and actions what it means to be the Lamb of God. 
> 
> On the other hand, there is a danger that the lamb among the wolves might come to the conclusion that it could not survive as a lamb, but only as a wolf, so it could sharpen its teeth, learn to howl, turn its hoofs into claws and become a wolf itself. This is not why Jesus Christ is sending us among the wolves. Ttherefore, He gives us the solution: Hereby I send you like sheep among the wolves. Be wise like snakes and gentle like doves. And this means that wisdom will preserve us from wolves tearing us apart, and kindness will prevent us from turning into wolves. 
> 
> In other words, we should develop our intellectual abilities without limit, but under the condition of developing our goodness and kindness at the same time, since our mind is like an internal eye helping us perceive what other living beings cannot possibly see. A mind is cold and sometimes it cuts through the heart. Goodness is warm, but blind. When you unite and develop simultaneously both our mind and our goodness, then you become a true human. Children, this is what it is all about. You can see for yourselves where materialistic one-sidedness leads, this present-day pursuit of pleasure. You can judge by your friends and relatives - how many children in elementary schools take drugs? You must have a mind and logic and develop them like a snake. The snake knows that if you cut off its tail it will grow again, so the snake protects its head - the head is what matters. While other creatures fight against each other for food, doves never fight among themselves for food."



http://www.stbasilchurch.org/patriarh.html

----------


## Hyllien

Kisha jone drejtohet nga nje Grek e para punes. Vete fakti qe kishat Orthodhokse kane bere "lufte" intelektuale me u ndare, mjafton mese shume per te pare se cfare mcifet jo mbas Orthodhoksise por mbas "ndarjes" midis tyre. 

Ti siduket e anashkalon problemin pasi un po te "shakam" orthodhoksine. Shif pak bekimin e Arkanit, dhe me thuaj nese ne kemi bere gjera te tilla si Komb ? kaq dua un nga ty. Ky person qe ka nxjerre keto felliqsira qe kane bere keta njerez ka bere shume mire, pasi parandalon problemiin qe do ishte shume me i madh nese keto do ti zbulonte dikush tjeter dhe pervetsonte si dokumenta, te pakten i ka mbuluar disi. 

Dhe nje here Kisha nuk ka nevoje per Kryqtar.

----------


## Seminarist

Mu me vje keq te te le pa pergjigje ty...!

Ti akoma kembengul kot se koti me ca aludime te pabaza. Ti thu se kisha ka beku Arkanin! Por nuk me ke dhene asnje fakt per kete gje. A e kupton dot se cfare eshte fakti?
A po mos do te me thush se "fakti" se qeveria shqiptare tha se kisha katolike rrute arme nen l'ter per me shkatru pushtetin popullor, eshte fakt thjesht sepse keshtu thote qeveria??????
A e kupton dot deregjen e mendimeve te tua?

Duhet fakt per akuzat e tua: ku, kur e ka beku? Kush e ka beku? Ne cfare ceremonie? Ne emer te kishes ortodokse serbe u be bekimi?  Nese po, u be bekim per te vra njerez per qejf te serbevet?

A e kupton dot? Jo me kot, pikerisht per shkak te lehtesive te mentaliteteve te tua, e u be e mundur qe ne Shqiperi te krijohej nje mendesi aq armiqesore e trilluar kundrejt Fese e Zotit per 50 vjet.


Pastaj ti Cyclotomic, ti as qe merr vesht....por kur te them as qe e merr vesht, du te them SE QE IA KE IDENE, se cfare do te thote "ndarje" e kishave ortodokse ne autoqefale.....edhe aq me teper se perse kisha ne Shqiperi, nuk udhehiqet, sepse udheheqja e saje eshte Sinodi, ka per kryepiskop nje grek.

Ji i sinqerte - nqs nuk ke pergjigje, nuk ke pse te japesh medoemos te tilla. Une spo te pyes per matematike e filozofi....

----------


## dodoni

Ky shkrimtari serb po e thotë tamam të vërtetën, po sjell fakte dhe shkaqet që çuan në çmendurinë serbe të kësaj dekade të fundit. 
Edhe ky patjetër sikur Bogdanoviçi e serbët tjerë të mençur nuk guxojnë të jetojnë në Serbi sikur që një i mençur nuk guxon të jetoj midis të çmendurve. 

Kujt do që ka dëshirë t'i shoh të gjalla deklaratat, porositë, bekimet, dekoratat e patriarkut Pavle bërë Karaxhiqit, Mladiçit, Arkanit për krimet dhe masakrat e këtij dhjetëvjeçari të fundit mund të më kontaktoj mua se ja gjej dhe ja dërgoj unë vidiot.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Qe kisha serbe te jete nacionaliste, dmth ne qender te identitetit nacional-spiritual te serbeve, nuk ka asgje te keqe.


Me demek eshte OK per Kishen e Serbise me qene nacionaliste por jo per ate te Shqiperise? Le te mos i shkoje ndermend askujt qe Kisha e Serbise eshte mike e Shqiptareve ...ajo eshte e zhytyr deri ne fyt ne politike genocidale ndaj popujve te tjere. Disa kisha shqiptare ne US dolen haptaz dhe demaskuan qendrimin pro-Serb te kishave te tjera Ortodokse te Amerikes. Shpresoj qe Seminaristi e 'kuadrot' e tjere te KOASH-it te nxjerrin mesimet e duhura e t'ia heqin veshin si-motres te tyre.

----------


## Seminarist

Une kisha me ju lute, se kush e ka ne video apo ne cfaredo FAKTI, por ama FAKT, kete bekim, qe ju keni qejf me i qujte "bekim topash, e Arkanash", me na i sjelle ne forum, qe te ndricohena e mos te vdesim injoranta edhe te tjeret.

Une jua solla nje FAKT: qendrimin e patrikut Pavle, dmth te Kishes serbe.

A, esht tjeter gje, nqs juve ecni me parimin e patriotit e nacionalistiti shqiptar , Nuh Muses, noshta i frymezum prej komandant Pucit, qe revista Spiegel e kishte qit me nji shall ne kry, "Allahu Akber", tek luftote maqedonsit:




> O shok, shiptarit nuk ka ti interesoj, se cfare VLERE ka nje artikull negativ mbvi serbien, dhe cfare te "vertetash" apo "genjeshtrash" apo "pasaktesi" gjinden ne te. Mjafton te njollos serbine, PIK!



atehere, ju hap rruge...une, por jo historia!


_[ Nuh Musa nuk eshte "maqedons" po eshte shqiptar. Mos ofendo klod seminaristi!! ]_

----------


## Seminarist

Qafir Arnaut,

une asnjehere se kam mohu nacionalizmin, as ate te kishes shqiptare. Perkundrazi, e kam theksu disa here se nje i krishtere nuk mundet mes me qene nacionalist. Por po ashtu kam THEKSU mire, se nacionalizmi kristian eshte i tille si kristian edhe human, e nuk ka te beje fare me perkufizimet qe kushdo tjete mund ti beje nacionalizmit. Kristianizmi e frymezon nacionalizmin, persa kohe qe ky mbeshtetet ne te VERTETEN edhe Humanizmin, edhe te miren e perbashket, e aspak ne racizmin, fodullekun, mashtrimin, paditurine.

Ceshtja Janullatos, qe ti do ne e lidh me nacionalizmin, ne fakt, eshte me teper, ne te kundert, nje problem i vetevrasjes se nacionalizmit nga vete shqiptaret, gje qe e beri te detyrueshme sjelljen e nje te huaji aty. Prandaj edhe ata qe marrin vesh me shume se ty, si Liolini, thane, se po te ish gjalle Noli, do te ish mik ma Janullatosin!



_[ Mos e zgjat muhabetin ]_

----------


## StterollA

Ja FAKTIN qe po kerkon ti me  foto. Bekimi i Arkanit nga patriarku Pavle. Ndersa ne librin "The Crimes of Amfilohije" mund te mesosh se se ky i fundit, Amfilohije, ka strehuar Arkanin deri pak para se te vritet ne nje kohe kur ky ishte shpallur si i kerkuar per krime lufte. Gjithashtu ne kete te liber mund te mesosh edhe se si ne Prill te 1993 Pavle dhe Amfilohije inkurajuan serbet te refuzojne planin paqesor Vance-Owen  per Bosnjen dhe ngriten idene per Serbine e Madhe. 

Seminarist, shteti dhe kisha orthodokse ne Serbi historikisht kane qene te lidhura ngushte njera me tjetren. Nje nder perhapesit me te medhenj te nacjonalizmit serb dhe urrejtjes ndaj vendeve tjera Ballakanike, sidomos ato ish Jugosllave, eshte vete kisha. Jo me kot kisha orthodokse serbe thirret Kisha NACIONALE Orthodokse Serbe.

----------


## Seminarist

Nji sekond!

1. Mashtrimi ka per At, Djallin, thote Bibla, e prej tij (Djallit) vjen kushdo qe mashtron. Keshtu qe te dashtun me pas pak kujdes, para se tia shisni shpirtin atij.


Po me thoni se kjo foto eshte PROVE e jo MASHTRIM, kur ajo ta ben muuuuu se jane dy foto te bashkangjitme ne dy terrene te ndryshme?


2. A e kuptoni dot valle se cfare eshte nje FAKT?

Dmth, mos valle nje foto e Arkanit, po te jete, mes priftave ortodoks ne cafredo sebepi, e ben Arkanin automatikisht te bekum prej Kishes per cfaredo gje qe ai ben ne jete??????

3. Kush ka mundesi prej jush specialistave muslimane e kosovare me na tregu se cfare eshte

procesi i bekimit ne kishat ortodokse ne raste lufte apo ndaj nje personi? Cfare procedure permban ky proces e bekim e si zyrtarizohet, ne menyre qe te quhet bekim i gjithe kishes ortodokse te vendit, i.e serbise?


4. Tjeter,


une kam ketu vete patrikun Pavle qe flet per veten! Perse mu dashka te bazohem ne cfaredo shkrimtari? Thjesht sepse ata jan serb? Te qenit serb eshte matesi per vertetesine e nje libri? A e kuptoni dot qorrsokakun e mosseriozitetit te mendimeve tuaja, qe ne fakt vjen nga deshira me e demonizu medoemos ate kishe?

Dmth, po te vazhdojme keshtu, atehere i bie qe librat qe paskan shkrujt shqiptaret kundra feve ne Shqiperi, te jene te verteta, thjesht, meqe ato i kane shkrujt autore shqiptare!!!!!!


5. Te thush qe kisha serbe ka qene lidhur ngushte me kombin serb, nuk ka asgje te keqe. Ashtu qofshin te gjitha kishat mbare botes. Por te thush qe kisha serbe ka perhape urrejtje, kjo eshte keqdashje e mirefillte.

Ne kishen serbe jane eduku sa e sa prelate shqiptare, mes te tjeresh vete Irine Banushi. Apo do harojme Viktor Mihajlovic-in qe ndihmoi ne krijimin e autoqefalise shqiptare! Apo s'ju interesojne fare kto?


Kush thote se kisha ortodokse ka edhe ushqen edhe sot urrejtje...LE TE DALE ME FAKTE REALE, qe ta mesojme edhe ne.
Une ju dola me FAKT qe ajo nuk ushqen urrejtje te tilla.


Ne ate liber perflitet edhe Nikolai Velimirovic....

Ju lutem kerkojeni ne internet jeten edhe vepren e tij, e ecni e me thoni se cili nga figurat fetare te te gjitha feve ne Shqiperi qendron me larte se ai, si ne kontributin shpirteror, humanizem, kristianizem e fe, e ne cdo fushe tjeter.
Kush mund ta shaje ate person vecse nje serb anti-ortodoks, ndoshta komunist?

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Easter Proclamation to the Serbian People of Kosovo and Metohia* 

Spiritual children who love Christ and believe in Him, Christ is risen!

For years we have been led through roadless areas, rarely trodden before, and here we are, brought not to the brink, but to the very bottom of disaster. Unfortunately, not only domestic evil, but also *foreign evil* contributed to this situation and created it. *Due to that, every day, bombs and missiles*, fall on our holy places and buildings, on our homes, on our villages and towns, taking away from us, bit by bit, our spiritual, national and biological being. To comfort us and to compensate for what we are losing, the present authorities (whose disastrous politics, in the past ten years, has led us to the present situation) offer, night and day, films full of partisan ideals, fratricidal hate and poisonous godlessness, and occasionally interrupt them by news full of untruths and half-truths. 

However bitter these facts may be, there is and there can be no excuse for this *irrational, criminal action of NATO alliance*, which tries, by its *insane politics and by its characteristic arrogance*, to cure evil by using evil, to prevent and alleviate suffering of innocent victims on Kosovo and Methohia regardless of their nationalities and religious feelings, by using force and violence. Indeed, no reason can ever be provided for this action, therefore it will remain the blackest spot on the conscience of humanity at the end of 20th century. This is, actually, a cause-consequence relation, when one evil causes another, very often much bigger and even worse, thus enlarging and expanding the spiral of evil and violence on one side, and afflictions of innocent people on the other side. Just like the God's word says: "One woe is past, and, behold, there come two woes more hereafter". (Revelation of St. John 9:12).

*The evils we endure and suffer (the one imposed by the authorities, the other by the Albanians, and the third by NATO)* do not depend on us, we cannot influence the length of their duration or the moment of their ceasing. That is within the scope of those people who have, as always, decided about the life and death of the whole nation.

The third evil, which is the most fatal for all of us, depends solely on ourselves. Whether we shall be and remain humane or inhumane persons, whether we shall be real brothers to one another and good neighbors to the peoples of other nations and religions, whether we shall use this chaotic situation to do good or bad to our neighbor, depends solely and exclusively on us. If we are Christians, if we are people, then we should abide by the words of the holy Gospel: "Therefore all thing whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them". (Matthew 7:127).

*None of us wants to be humiliated, tortured, robbed of killed by anybody. Unfortunately, to our disgrace and shame, we can hear that things like that happen in many places*, and they are done by unreasonable individuals or groups, who, by using the absence of firm law, order and system, inflict pain to one anther, burglarize and rob stores and houses of their neighbors, take away things and kidnap people, torture and kill one another. By such behavior, the evil grows and multiplies, so as to return to us in the end, as a boomerang, with even bigger fury and force.

Therefore We, as your spiritual Shepherd, appeal and plead: In order to stop evil, violence and ruin of the peoples of Kosovo and Metohia, which we have been enduring for so long, let us direct the eyes of our heart to Heaven, let us seek and plead for mercy and protection of our only Friend and Protector -- God -- since, now, we do not have any other friend and helper on earth. At the same time, let us do everything, which is up to us, to reduce evil, to avoid evil deeds, and to do good to everyone needing it, since we are all human and have many things in common: both joy, pain, suffering, life and death. Let us not forget that human life is essentially important, and that the only master of every man's life is his Maker God, thus, we do not have the right to deprive each other of that most valuable God's gift. We should especially take care not to violate holy objects, cultural monuments and sacred things of peoples of other religions and nationalities. We appeal to you, our believers, to settle all your disagreements, both those among yourselves and those with the people of other religions and nationalities, peacefully and with dignity, as human beings.

Doing and acting in such manner only, our dear spiritual children, can we hope to see the end of this inflicted pain and destruction and to live to better and happier days in future. Our duty and holy obligation to the generations following, to our descendants, is to leave as inheritance that which we obtained and inherited from our holy ancestors, i.e. true faith and humanity, as well as our good deeds and virtues. Only in such a way, shall we be their model for comparison, and the reason for their feeling of honor and pride for having had such ancestors. If we behave in different way, as inhuman persons, let us ask ourselves what we shall leave to them as inheritance? Only that which they will be ashamed of, when facing themselves and others, for being descendants of such unworthy ancestors.

So, let there be in front of our eyes, on our tongue and in our heart, everyday, these short prayers:

-Lord, give me strength to change what I can change!

-Lord, give me strength to endure what I cannot change!

-And wisdom to distinguish those two!

At the end, in these days of Christ's and our suffering, we greet you all with the greeting of eternal hope and joy.

Christ is risen! Truly He is risen!

*Prizren, March 27, 1999*

Offering prayers before the countenance of Risen Lord

*Bishop + Artemije*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*The Serbian Orthodox Church: Friend or Foe in the New Yugoslavia?*

Cynthis Rothschild

As the new government of Yugoslavia takes shape, *the separation between church and state is becoming increasingly controversial.* Many in the government feel that the Serbian Orthodox Church will be a valuable ally in continuing peace. The new Yugoslavian Prime Minister Zoran Sizic has called for policies *to keep Church and State closely intertwined and the new President, Vojislav Kostunica, is backing religious education in public institutions.* Yugoslav citizens largely support these measures despite their diversity of beliefs (Serbia alone has 36 different religions). Ties between church and state also affect the finances of the new Republic. Last November, the Saint Sava Church received about 300,000 German Marks from the government. The government also paid for Kostunica's visit to a Serbian Orthodox Monastery. For those who see the close relationship between the Church and state as an important one, spending this relatively small amount of money seems reasonable. 

However, in a country where many are going hungry, these expenditures are one reason opponents argue against Church involvement in state affairs. These peoplefor the most part liberalsfear that ties between the government and the Church might facilitate the development of a clerical state. The new government has reasons to be grateful to the Church. President Kostunica came to power only with the downfall of former President Slobodan Milosevic. *Milosevic had a vision of a Greater Serbia cleansed of other ethnic groups, a dream that led to much violence and bloodshed. The Church played a large role in his downfall. However, the Church calling for Milosevic's resignation in June of 1999 was a reversal of their long time support of his policies. Some fear that the Church may be hoping to achieve Milosevic's Greater Serbia through the new government.* If this is indeed the case, the Church represents a powerful threat to the country. The recent track record of the Church factors into fears that Church influence would not contribute to increasing democracy in Yugoslavia, and might lead to dangerous religious limits on freedoms. *Many liberal Serbians fear that this democracy is already a tenuous one, even without the ties between government and church.* These Serbians want to see the emergence of a civil state with clear separation between the powers of government and religion. 

The ultimate role of the Church in Yugoslavia's new government has yet to be seen. For the time being, the government has said that religious education will be optional. Public opinion is largely behind the involvement of the Church in state affairs. While some liberal Serbians have reservations about Church involvement, many citizens feel that the Church's role is a positive one. Church and state continue to search for their roles in the future of Yugoslavia and hope that this future is one filled with peace


http://www.fpa.org/newsletter_info24...hodox%20Church

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo tregon se ti as qe e kupton artikullin, edhe e lexon ate me mendje te erresuar!

Artemije aty eshte duke folur qarte si per te keqiat serbe te vete tyret, ashtu edhe per ate te shqiptarevet. A po mos don te me thuash se nuk ka pas hic?

Ai fajeson, nder te tjera, faktoret e huaj, ne krijimin e kesaj gjendje, e kjo nuk ka pse te beje eksluzivisht me shqiptaret si popull i thjeshte se sa me faktoret kontinental te ndasive te reja politike ne lindje e perendim, ku Jugosllavia ishte pika kyc e bashkimit te tyre, por qe si hynte ne pune ma njeriu, keshtu qe u shperbe.

E kupton dot?

Gjithsesi, juve se keni justifiku ende kete teme. Mos haroni se nuk jemi ne forumin e politikes., ndaj edhe i thashe moderator Cyclotomic qe te mos e hape ketu.

----------

